# Mid 1920's _______?



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm sure it lightened the load for the help back then. 







































Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

what the heck is it anyway??

looks like something you hang clothes in to dry


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

That is just freakin' cool!


----------



## vinpadalino (Aug 27, 2010)

That could dry a lot more clothes then today's dryers. Look at the size of that!!


----------



## mpot (Oct 2, 2012)

I hope I'm able to get one of these for my wall at home.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

The clothes don't get all wrinkled, either, so the laundry drudge doesn't have to iron for 8 hours a day, only 4. That's the least Daddy Warbucks could do for his maids and butlers.


----------



## budders (May 19, 2013)

To cool man thanks for sharing. Made my day


----------

